# Co2 2kg bottle type



## Aqua360 (22 Sep 2021)

I'm looking to grab a 2kg cylinder, but everything I've seen so far uses the fire extinguisher type with handles, requiring them to be held together and taped up, which looks really bad. 

Does anyone use the standard cylinders, similar to food grade ones? I'm probably not explaining this well, have attached image below. 

I'm assuming the normal regulator thread would also fit onto this


----------



## lazybones51 (22 Sep 2021)

I use a 1.5kg cylinder from Adams Gas as a FE doesn't fit in my cabinet with everything else. Co2 Gas Bottles | Food Grade Co2 Cylinders | Co2 for Hydroponics

There's nothing wrong with using an FE, you put the pin through the handle to hold it closed. They're just not the most aesthetically pleasing object to have on show if you don't have an enclosed cabinet.

They use the same threads, so you can switch between an FE and a regular CO2 cylinder without issue (I have)


----------



## Aqua360 (22 Sep 2021)

lazybones51 said:


> I use a 1.5kg cylinder from Adams Gas as a FE doesn't fit in my cabinet with everything else. Co2 Gas Bottles | Food Grade Co2 Cylinders | Co2 for Hydroponics
> 
> There's nothing wrong with using an FE, you put the pin through the handle to hold it closed. They're just not the most aesthetically pleasing object to have on show if you don't have an enclosed cabinet.
> 
> They use the same threads, so you can switch between an FE and a regular CO2 cylinder without issue (I have)


That actually looks ideal, how long do you get on 1.5kg? I'd be running it at 1bps...


----------



## Fiske (22 Sep 2021)

It should last a while. I get through 2 kgs in a couple of months @ ~3 bps


----------



## lazybones51 (22 Sep 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> That actually looks ideal, how long do you get on 1.5kg? I'd be running it at 1bps...


On my Ada60p using a CO2 reactor at quite a high injection rate (can't actually count the bubbles) a 1.5kg is lasting about 2 months.


----------



## Dogtemple (23 Sep 2021)

most fire extinguishers have a key to hold them open.   you can get chrome extinguishers in 2kg that look pretty nice actually


----------



## erwin123 (23 Sep 2021)

UP Aqua - CO2 Aluminum Cylinder (Normal - A-136/158/143) - (1/2/3L)
					

Complete Co2 System (Aluminium Cylinder) - w/ A-158- Or w/ A-143 3 Litre Complete Kit includes1 x UP AQUA A-143 CO2 Aluminum Cylinder 3 Litre (normal)1 x ANS PRO II CO2 Regulator Advance (Dual Stage with Soleniod)1 x Twinstar Diffuser Co2 (L)1 x ANS Co2 Resistant tube 3m Clear3 x ATA AA-01...




					eastoceansg.com
				




 Aluminium cylinders go well with ADA canister filters, if you intend to 'display' them rather than hide conceal in a cabinet (this is from my local store, presume some UK retailers will also stock this?)


----------



## David Shanahan (28 Apr 2022)

erwin123 said:


> UP Aqua - CO2 Aluminum Cylinder (Normal - A-136/158/143) - (1/2/3L)
> 
> 
> Complete Co2 System (Aluminium Cylinder) - w/ A-158- Or w/ A-143 3 Litre Complete Kit includes1 x UP AQUA A-143 CO2 Aluminum Cylinder 3 Litre (normal)1 x ANS PRO II CO2 Regulator Advance (Dual Stage with Soleniod)1 x Twinstar Diffuser Co2 (L)1 x ANS Co2 Resistant tube 3m Clear3 x ATA AA-01...
> ...


Do they have a standard valve, or do you have to use one of their regulators?


----------

